# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Aggressive of the ZhanMaDao   长刀

## Min Yan

Overall length:148cm

Original case

----------


## Min Yan

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

After polishing

----------


## Min Yan

Contrast length

----------


## Daniel Hu

Dear Mr. Yan Min:

Thank you for posting this beautiful two-handed dao. 
I've enjoyed your work on the Chinese Swordforum for many years. Your workmanship and your photography skills are impressive. Please keep posting. Thanks!!

----------


## josh stout

> Overall length:148cm
> 
> Original case


What a beautiful dao.  It is much longer than the zhan ma dao in the HuangChiao LiQi DuShih, but it is the same shape.  

Does this kind of dao also have another name?  It is not the first example I have seen, but I do not think they are very common.
Josh

----------

